# Replacing a guide.



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

A single foot guide came off a 7' casting rod. Threads are intact. What is the best product to put it back on with. Don't want to have to get into rewrapping the guide. Thanks.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

the only way to fix it properly is to re-wrap teh guide. you may be able to put some super glue or 5 min epoxy in the tunnel where the guide came out, but its just a bandaid


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Thanks tac,*

think I'll try that first. Can't lose the guide since the line is running thru it, and if I do, still no expense.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

WDBrand, are you getting soft in the old age?
"You worthless piece of sea foam, iva cotched more fish swimin' in ma bathtub than you dun put me on. Now take your butt back up that boat ramp and don't let me see you til you knows where'e some feesh."
That's how'd i'd expect you to change a guide


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*That was not what I'd do dirty,*

I have mellowed out, so therefore I'm the mold for a fine, nice acting, showpiece of your all-american butt hole. Seriously tho, if you go out enough you will run into all types of guides. Most have been great to good. A few sticks in my memory bank tho, like one out of Morehead, when the capt was drunk and sick all day. He got us out and I ran the boat all day with the mate working his behind off to make the trip happen. That or take it back in. He asked me if I could mate. Told him I had years back but would skip if that was allowable. Everybody caught fish. Except me, except from hooking and passing down rods. It happens, so forget it. Jest don't book that capt again. Daum, that was 30 some years ago. Time do fly don't it.


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

Get Seabear to wrap it, if'n you kin find his worthless @@@. Until then get ya some slow dry epoxy and glue er back in.

Then

Next time your at the coast have em do it right


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

If you want, you can wrap it with some regular sewing thread, or if you have some rod building/bucktail tying thread handy, you could use that. Then coat it with a good bit of clear fingernail polish. It'll hold up to most anything until you can get it properly fixed.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*bass,*

it's a freshwater casting rod, Quantum Lite. Not worth investing in a tackle shop re-wrap. I'll probably glue it back on and still use it for crankbaits. Like I said, the guide can't fall off. Thanks all.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

If that's the case, the nail polish trick will hook it right up.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*bass,*

I always save any braid I strip off reels to tie jigs with. Fireline gets the nod over PP since it seems to be flatter and wraps better. However, PP does a fine job. Not caring what the re-wrap looks like, I'll glue the guide in and then try some wrapping. Don't know what you use for nail polish, but have found that Sally Hansen Hard As Nails[a lacquer] does a fine job on bucktails and streamers.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

YOu tryin' to insinuate I use nail polish? 

Actually, I haven't done the nail polish trick since I started buildin' rods, but I used to use whatever my roommate (a chick) had lying around at the time. Typical woman...8000 different colors and she only used two.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

wdbrand said:


> I have mellowed out, so therefore I'm the mold for a fine, nice acting, showpiece of your all-american butt hole. Seriously tho, if you go out enough you will run into all types of guides. Most have been great to good. A few sticks in my memory bank tho, like one out of Morehead, when the capt was drunk and sick all day. He got us out and I ran the boat all day with the mate working his behind off to make the trip happen. That or take it back in. He asked me if I could mate. Told him I had years back but would skip if that was allowable. Everybody caught fish. Except me, except from hooking and passing down rods. It happens, so forget it. Jest don't book that capt again. Daum, that was 30 some years ago. Time do fly don't it.


Yepper, damn this time flying stuff. Keep warm...
On the subject of rod wrapping, we used to use stuff called"dope" in England for the threads. It would shrink the thread, thereby tihgtening the guide to the rod. then clearcoat. Do they use "dope" or a shrinker here?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

basstardo said:


> YOu tryin' to insinuate I use nail polish?
> 
> Actually, I haven't done the nail polish trick since I started buildin' rods, but I used to use whatever my roommate (a chick)  had lying around at the time. Typical woman...8000 different colors and she only used two.


You and Rupaul are about the same height. Tall order of some ebony and ivory


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

AL_N_VB said:


> You and Rupaul are about the same height. Tall order of some ebony and ivory


Only you would want to see that. Ya friggin weirdo. Stay off mah beaches.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Yepper, damn this time flying stuff. Keep warm...
> On the subject of rod wrapping, we used to use stuff called"dope" in England for the threads. It would shrink the thread, thereby tihgtening the guide to the rod. then clearcoat. Do they use "dope" or a shrinker here?


I'm sure some of 'em use dope, yeah. Head shrinkers? I dunno.


----------

